# Low Carb / Paleo Diet for a Healthy Lifestyle & Weight Loss



## Keesha (Nov 23, 2019)

We are all uniquely different so why wouldn’t our diets be?

I’m not only celiac ( gluten intolerant ) but diary sensitive so need a specialty diet.

What I discovered in my experimenting was that my body did much better without grains, dairy or processed sugars.

These foods create inflammation which causes pain and excess body weight and when I eliminate them, I feel MUCH BETTER so this journal is a  place  to store my ‘tried and true’ recipes

Low carb isn’t just a fad diet or a diet just to lose weight, it can be a healthy diet for life.

This journal will include Paleo recipe alternatives to some all time classic favourites like pancakes, pizza, brownies, quiche, pies, breads and humus.

Let’s explore the world of low carb dining......together.

What low carb, healthy option recipe would you like to try?

Recipes will include pictures and a review.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

This thread is for those who wish to go low carb but have either food allergies , like, milk, corn, or are celiac. 

It’s aimed at supporting those on restricted diets who still like pancakes, pizza and desserts.

For the last 6 to 8 weeks I had been trying to lose weight but wasn’t being successful. Before when I went on a low carb diet I had lost a lot of weight and couldn’t figure out what I was doing wrong. It was the dairy.

Unfortunately most low carb recipes use a lot of dairy and most people don’t digest dairy well and I’m one of them. The last low carb diet I was on was Paleo which eliminates grains and dairy.

What would through me off my diet was Christmas and other social celebrations where I had to cook and bake for others but this time I’m sticking to it.

Most of these recipes are also suitable for diabetics

Here is the first breakfast recipe.
Paleo Pancakes.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

1/2 cup almond four 
1/3 cup arrowroot or tapioca starch 
1/4 cup coconut flour 
1/2 tsp. baking powder 
1/4 tsp. salt 

4 eggs ( I used 2 )
1/4 cup almond or coconut milk 
1 tbsp. honey or maple syrup 
1/2 tsp white vinegar 
1/2 tsp. vanilla extract 

ghee or coconut butter to coat skillet.

Mix dry ingredients together making sure to smooth out any lumps .
Mix wet ingredients together separately. 
Mix wet into dry ingredients. 
Add water to make the right consistency. ( I added about 1/4 cup )
Drop into heated skillet cooking about 5 to 6 minutes each side. 
Top with berries .... ( I used frozen blueberry, cherry and blackberry ) with a sprinkle of truvia -a stevia or coconut palm sugar.

Feedback.... these were really good and exceptionally filling. I’ve got some for tomorrow’s breakfast also.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm also into low carb and am just starting to study Paleo. The thing is for me is that I prefer five ingredients or  less recipes I have a Paleo book like that. I don't like to spend a lot of time cooking and having ingredients all over the counter. I'd rather feel more relaxed than worrying about cleaning up and putting away.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I'm also into low carb and am just starting to study Paleo. The thing is for me is that I prefer five ingredients or  less recipes I have a Paleo book like that. I don't like to spend a lot of time cooking and having ingredients all over the counter. I'd rather feel more relaxed than worrying about cleaning up and putting away.


I will keep this in mind. I’m going to be adding quite a few meals that are made using only one pan or pot. I’m not big on cleaning more dishes than I have to but these pancakes were definitely worth it.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 24, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I will keep this in mind. I’m going to be adding quite a few meals that are made using only one pan or pot. I’m not big on cleaning more dishes than I have to but these pancakes were definitely worth it.



I don't use flour either. I do have a recipe for crepes that uses only eggs and few other ingredients. I have to look it up again.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

Olivia said:


> I don't use flour either. I do have a recipe for crepes that uses only eggs and few other ingredients. I have to look it up again.


That would be great thanks. 
Crepes are awesome.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2019)

This year I'm trying a low carb dressing made with all of the traditional ingredients but swapping out the bread for riced cauliflower.

I'm still debating on the use of sausage crumbles or minced mushrooms, we'll see.

I think that the taste will be fine but the texture will certainly be different.

1 12 oz. package of cauliflower rice prepared according to the package directions.
1/2 pound bulk breakfast sausage or 1 cup minced baby bella mushrooms.
1 stalk of minced celery with leaves.
1 minced carrot.
1/2 minced medium onion.
2 T butter or margarine, omit the additional fat if using breakfast sausage.
1 t Bell's poultry seasoning or similar.
1 packet GOYA chicken-flavored bouillion or Goya Sazón.
Salt and Pepper to taste.

Prepare the cauliflower rice and set aside, fry sausage and additional chopped vegetables until cooked through, add seasonings, mix with prepared cauliflower and serve or cool and refrigerate overnight. 

I plan to make this on Wednesday to let the flavors blend overnight in the refrigerator and reheat it in the microwave.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 24, 2019)

Cauliflower rice and zuchinni noodles are FAR nicer than I ever imagined. Recently we got one of these noodle makers where you pin in a vegetable and turn. Within 60 seconds or less you get great veggie noodles that take one or two minutes to cook.

The cauliflower rice can be made with this or a regular grater.

That’s a good swap.


----------



## Duster (Nov 24, 2019)

I've been doing the low carb, high fat, gluten free Wheat Belly Diet for 3 years.  I also have problems with dairy and eggs and don't eat beef. Now that my husband is trying to avoid sugar, I've reduced mine, too.  I've lost weight and am trying to lose more.


----------



## Duster (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't live near any good health food stores, so eating clean is a challenge.  
Sometimes eating a dessert helps keep one motivated to continue what you need to eat for success.
Coconut milk, coconut sweetened condensed milk, coconut yogurt, and coconut oil can make life easier and better tasting. 
I often have to develop or adapt my own recipes to make things I like.  I always try to take things I can eat when going to dinner at other people's houses, especially during the holidays.  People are often surprised at how good the gluten free, dairy free, eggless food can be.
Fortunately, I've been cooking for 40+ years, so I know my way around a kitchen.  I'd love to exchange recipes.
Though I'm familiar with both Keto and Paleo diets, they are so restrictive that it's hard to stick to them to the letter.  I do use elements of both, but sometimes have to adapt the recipes slightly.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 25, 2019)

Duster said:


> I don't live near any good health food stores, so eating clean is a challenge.
> Sometimes eating a dessert helps keep one motivated to continue what you need to eat for success.
> Coconut milk, coconut sweetened condensed milk, coconut yogurt, and coconut oil can make life easier and better tasting.
> I often have to develop or adapt my own recipes to make things I like.  I always try to take things I can eat when going to dinner at other people's houses, especially during the holidays.  People are often surprised at how good the gluten free, dairy free, eggless food can be.
> ...


I live about  30 minutes from a really good health food store but I make most of my foods from scratch but it’s a lot of work and certainly is a challenge.

I really need to start making some coconut yogurt cultures so I can create my own coconut yogurt. I’d forgotten about that so thanks for reminding me.

I love using coconut for plenty of things but I also like almond milk and other substitutes. It really friends on what you’re making. Some flavours blend better than others.

I’ve got a LOT of gluten free recipes I can share with you. The Paleo is still relatively new. There are some things I find difficult to replace like soy sauce. With making a lot of stir frys I find this ingredient difficult to replace. This is where the health food store comes in handy cause I know they will have something.

You’re right though that people are usually very surprised to find gluten free so tasty but gluten free how come a long way in the last 25 years. I was diagnosed in 1992 when gluten free bread was nothing short of looking, feeling and tasting like cardboard. Gluten free has come a long way. In fact specialty foods have come a long way.

More people are starting to realize that food allergies are merely a fuss pot thing. Some people have legit metabolic disorders that require avoiding certain things just like a diabetic.

Keto and Paleo ARE very restrictive and it’s good to sometimes mix them up but I’ve got to admit that once you put the effort in to change, the pay back is GRAND.


----------



## Duster (Nov 25, 2019)

Look into Tamari Sauce as a substitute for soy sauce.
Tamari is a wider class of soy sauces, and is made with no (or very little) wheat, while traditional soy sauce does contain wheat. 


*Tamari: *Little to no wheat (always double-check if avoiding gluten) 
*Soy Sauce: *Includes wheat (not gluten-free) 
*Other Differences*
Soy sauce and its many forms are found widely throughout Asia, but tamari is specifically a Japanese form of soy sauce, traditionally made as a byproduct of miso paste. 

The differences in production give each sauce its own unique flavor. Tamari has a darker color and richer flavor than the common Chinese soy sauce you may be more familiar with. It also tastes more balanced and less salty than the sometimes harsh bite of soy sauce, which makes it great for dipping. 

I buy a coconut milk based yogurt made by Chobani. It's dairy free and delicious.  Not sure I have the patience to make my own yogurt.
I know what you mean about bread tasting like cardboard. Some of it still does.
UDI's makes a good gluten free French Bread loaf that can be found in the grocery store freezer section.  
Mission makes a very good gluten free tortilla found on the tex mex isle with the other packaged tortillas.  This kind is superior in flavor to the one I used to buy. I used them to make turkey taco salad, chicken fajitas, chicken chimichanga's, and as a quickie personal pizza.  
Any of the breads are still carbs, so I have to go easy on them.

https://www.thekitchn.com/the-diffe...ngredient-intelligence-174139#comments-174139


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2019)

https://www.paleorunningmomma.com/paleo-thanksgiving-recipes-gluten-free/


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2019)

Duster said:


> Look into Tamari Sauce as a substitute for soy sauce.
> Tamari is a wider class of soy sauces, and is made with no (or very little) wheat, while traditional soy sauce does contain wheat.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 28, 2019)

If you like sandwiches but not bread use carb counter tortillas instead and make wraps. I use tortillas with 6 carbs per. Diets are a joke. Healthy life styles are not.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> If you like sandwiches but not bread use carb counter tortillas instead and make wraps. I use tortillas with 6 carbs per. Diets are a joke. Healthy life styles are not.


Thanks fmdog
The word diet got stereotyped and now has a misunderstanding as meaning ‘to lose weight.’

Some people can eat anything and are perfectly fine, others have metabolic disorders that require a special ‘diet’ in order to properly digest their food without negative consequences.

Celiacs NEED a gluten free diet. The diet isn’t to lose weight. Diabetics require a specific diet. The diet isn’t to lose weight. People wanting pain manageable might look into changing their diet.

THIS thread is for the above people. The fact that a low carb diet has been scientifically proven to help people with weight loss is merely an added bonus.

Diets are NOT a joke. People require them.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 29, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> If you like sandwiches but not bread use carb counter tortillas instead and make wraps. I use tortillas with 6 carbs per. Diets are a joke. Healthy life styles are not.


By this way, this is a very good idea. 
It seems like a lot of fast food places are even using more variety when it comes to sandwiches. 
I really like tortillas. They can hold a lot more stuff than a sandwich can and are perfect for travelling.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

I’d like to add these gluten free galette recipes here also. Some are paleo -( dairy free & grain free ) but some aren’t. https://www.healthline.com/health/4-gluten-free-galette-recipes#9
https://www.culinarynutrition.com/gluten-free-galettes/


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

Duster said:


> Look into Tamari Sauce as a substitute for soy sauce.
> Tamari is a wider class of soy sauces, and is made with no (or very little) wheat, while traditional soy sauce does contain wheat.
> 
> 
> ...


Today I went out and got this. I’m not sure why I never thought of this before . Now there’s a lot of gluten free soy sauce options. It’s been a while since I looked.

Anyway I made a stir fry tonight using these and it was good so thanks again. That was a great suggestion.


----------

